# g5 sights



## zach puckett (May 28, 2011)

any one used the 3 pin g5 sight with the floating pin? if so how are yall liken it??


----------



## wilber85 (May 28, 2011)

I have the G5 Optix 3 pin.  I switched from a single pin HHA and didnt want to lose the floating pin.  I love the sight.  Very bright, good sight window, very easy to adjust.  Out of all of the 3 pins I could find I liked this one the best and do not regret my decision at all.


----------

